# ligar para/a alguém



## jos.dan

Olá a todos! Tengo una pregunta sobre el verbo «ligar». Según el diccionario de WR este verbo requiere la preposición «para» cuando significa «llamar a alguien». Sin embargo, en ReversoContext también hay ejemplos en los que se utiliza la preposición «a». ¿Ambas preposiciones son correctas? ¿O esto depende de la región? A continuación os proporciono un ejemplo...

*Tentei ligar para/a minha namorada, mas ela não contesta.*

¿Ambas suenan bien? Obrigado antecipadamente! )


----------



## Carfer

No português de Portugal ambas são possíveis com uma pequena diferença: '*à*_ minha namorada_'. _'Contestar_' é falso amigo. Em português não significa responder, mas sim '_contradizer_', '_opôr-se_', '_discutir_', '_negar_' a verdade de um facto, '_discordar_'. Para '_atender una llamada_' dizemos '_atender_' (ou, eventualmente, '_responder_').


----------



## CarlitosMS

"Contestar" também quer dizer "pôr em causa" ou "protestar".


----------



## jos.dan

Muito obrigado! No sabía que «contestar» era un falso amigo... ¡Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Carfer

No sentido de '_responder_', só não é se a resposta for uma manifestação de oposição ou contradisser um facto, uma pretensão ou uma afirmação, o que não corresponde, manifestamente, a não atender o telefone. Das 5 acepções que o DRAE regista como não desusadas, entre 8, apenas a 5ª é comum ao português. A 4ª, ainda que possível e perfeitamente entendível, também corresponde habitualmente em português a _'responder_'. 'Contestar' é falso amigo se se tratar simplesmente de uma resposta.


----------



## gato radioso

jos.dan said:


> Muito obrigado! No sabía que «contestar» fuera un falso amigo... ¡Gracias por la ayuda!


Telefonei/liguei à minha namorada, mas ela não atendia.


----------



## patriota

No Brasil, _para _é sempre mais comum. E o verbo da resposta é o mesmo que o @Carfer ensinou.


----------



## englishmania

Como já foi referido, em Portugal dizemos "telefonar/ligar  *a* alguém", "telefonar à Maria", "telefonar ao Pedro", "telefonei-lhe", "telefonei-te", "telefona-me".

Usamos "atender o telefone", "tenho de devolver a chamada/tenho de lhe ligar (de volta)"
Usamos "responder" quando nos referimos a mensagens ou _emails_.


----------



## jos.dan

Obrigado !
Entonces, en Brasil se suele usar «ligar para alguém» pero en Portugal se prefiere «ligar a alguém». ¡Entendido! Muchas gracias


----------



## Alan Evangelista

patriota said:


> No Brasil, _para _é sempre mais comum. E o verbo da resposta é o mesmo que o @Carfer ensinou.



Concordo.


----------



## englishmania

Lembrei-me que também se diz _ligar/telefonar para_ em Portugal, nomeadamente em "ligar para a escola", "ligar para o restaurante".

Nestes casos em que nos referimos ao local, penso que não é possível dizer "ligar ao" : ligar ao restaurante


----------



## Dymn

E "_ligar_" no sentido de dar importância também sempre leva a preposição "_a_"?

Por exemplo: "_nunca liguei ao meu aniversário_"


----------



## englishmania

Sim


----------

